# Cod fishing with Junglefisher 21/2



## Bilbo (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, my very first post here on AKFF, although I've been around for a few months.
My name is Bilbo and I'm a Lucky Craft pointer 65XD.
That's a lure for those who don't know.
Scater used me to catch many many many large and fierce barra and mangrove jacks way up north, then he thought he would share the love and send me down to Moe.
Some nice bloke from Moe took me to Vanuatu or Fiji or someplace, but never really took me fishing.
Then I got sent up to the Southern downs, border river country.
Well, don't blame me, but it rained and rained after I got here.
Finally, after years of procrastination (lure years are much shorter than human ones) he took me out fishing yesterday.
We launched below Cunninghams weir into one of the fishiest looking places I've been - and I've seen a few! The river was running slightly high and was just nicely murky, not too clear, not too muddy. With the full moon in a few days, it was looking good - except for the bloke holding the rod, have you seen him?????????
Well, that bearded bloke's not much chop at casting, but he tried. He tried and tried and a few casts even hit the right spots. 
After 2 and a half human hours (that's nearly a week in lure terms) I finally felt the brush of a fish but with this useless bloke in control, the hooks missed. 
He kept trying for a bit longer then much to my shame, he tied on a different lure. Some garish purple thing. I was ashamed to be in the same kayak with it! To make matters worse, I was dropped down between his legs!!! Ewwwww!!!!! Some people have no respect
The fish were also apparently shamed to share a river with the lure as a decent yellowbelly soon attacked it, no doubt trying to remove it from the river. It then snagged a carp in the back, but after 3 or 4 really fast runs the hooks pulled. Just as well, no decent lure would ever want to admit to catching a fish that way.
Soon enough, he tired of hurting his eyes looking at the monstrosity and tied on a spinnerbait. This soon landed him a Cod, but no doubt I would have caught 3 or 4 if he's just left me on the end of the leader (which was lovely soft fluorocarbon, mmmmmm I can still feel it caressing my split ring).









Cod on spinner bait

The wind was pretty miserable so the paddle home looked like hard work. Junglefisher soon paid the price for lack of reel maintenance when his reel started to seize up. Fighting the handle just to turn it looked like no fun. Then, on one of the very few casts he tried on the way back a large fish took his spinner bait and kept it for jewelry.
So, unfortunately I remain fishless since leaving my Scater.
Next, I'm heading to Scoman to catch pike and grinners.
The ugly bearded bloke was thinking about taking me to Canada with him, but apparently he decided that he might not get out fishing there for a while so it would be best to hand me on.
Regards
Bilbo.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Baggins?

Or Johnny in disguise?

trev


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolute classic :lol: 
Happy travels Bilbo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done, safe travels, hope its not too many years before you're taken swimming again.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Bilbo

I can confirm a pike trip on Sunday 26th May, and maybe a bass trip before then as well
You in?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OK

I give up. Who's Bilbo? Post no 1, yet everybody, except me, seems to know what's going on.

Please enlighten me.

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

kayakone said:


> OK
> 
> I give up. Who's Bilbo? Post no 1, yet everybody, except me, seems to know what's going on.
> 
> ...


Did you read the trip report? Bilbo is a lure.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember this Trev.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58536&hilit=bilbo


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Bilbo said:


> Some nice bloke from Moe took me to Vanuatu or Fiji or someplace, but never really took me fishing.
> or 4 if he's just left me on the end of the leader (which was lovely soft fluorocarbon, mmmmmm I can still feel it caressing my split ring).
> .


Koich was right.



koich said:


> That thing is so not surviving fiji.
> 
> The only lures that come back from there are the ones you don't tie on.


----------



## sockpuppet (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome Bilbo.

Wassup trev; you got a problem with personified anthropomorphisms?

Socky.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > OK
> ...


Ahh yeah. Thanks Craig. Duh. Another lump on the forehead...

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Bilbo mate, you better be well rested before you head up this way!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

sockpuppet said:


> Welcome Bilbo.
> 
> Wassup trev; you got a problem with personified anthropomorphisms?


I'm all for it. I'd let them marry, even. But anthropomorphic climate change is where I draw the line.

That's quite an original username. Best ever.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> That's quite an original username. Best ever.


Hell yeah


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

bilbo you naugthy girl


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

A sockpuppet sockpuppet.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Bilbo Bagouts


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bilbo left today.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, he left for Brisbane. Look out guys.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Unfortunately, he left for Brisbane. Look out guys.


Can I sacrifice him to the local whalers?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

StevenM said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, he left for Brisbane. Look out guys.
> ...


I'd like to take your friend on a trip to the end of Yorke peninsula. What's his name and is he a pale redhead?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Red head white body 10-14 feet deep works on wrasse and snapper at a 10:1 ratio around here. Blue/shiny 50-80 mm and 2-4 feet deep will usually attract one of our giant non-stinky pike. But I'll troll anything.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at the size of his shoulders!!! I can wait for the day i land my first cod!


----------

